# A Little Texas Humor



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Got this email today, thought I would share.

This old story is out of Texas. Seems a guy cruises thru a stop sign, or whatever, and gets pulled over by a local policeman. Guy hands the cop his driver's license, insurance verification, plus his concealed carry permit.

"Okay, Mr. Smith," the cop says, "I see your CCW permit. Are you carrying today?"

"Yes, I am."

"Well then, better tell me what you got."

Smith says, "Well, I got a .357 revolver in my inside coat pocket. There's a 9mm semi-auto in the glove box.
And, I've got a .22 magnum derringer in my right boot."

"Okay," the cop says. "Anything else?"

"Yeah, back in the trunk, there's an AR15 and a shotgun. That's about it."

"Mr. Smith, are you on your way to or from a gun range...?"

"Nope."

"Well then, what are you afraid of...?"

"Not a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* thing..."


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

That is awesome!!! I will be in Texas for the holidays but we are flying down so I can't bring any iron. At least I know that I will be in a safe place.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahaha! That's pretty good.

The local LEO's love CHL holders. Oh and huntfishski, you won't need a gun while here. Every man woman and child is carrying at least one.









You CAN fly with your guns though. Just use a hard case and check the luggage and be sure to declare that there is a gun inside. The ammo can even be with the gun on most airlines.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea I know, we're just visiting family so I will be among friends. Besides I haven't met a Texan I haven't liked...so far.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> Yea I know, we're just visiting family so I will be among friends. Besides I haven't met a Texan I haven't liked...so far.


 So very true, Heck they even pack while their fencing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> Yea I know, we're just visiting family so I will be among friends. Besides I haven't met a Texan I haven't liked...so far.


I have........


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I was going to say... I haven't met too many that I did like lol









Plus if you had my family, you might think differently about packing at family events. I usually bring 2!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> That is awesome!!! I will be in Texas for the holidays but we are flying down so I can't bring any iron. At least I know that I will be in a safe place.


Yes I was going to tell you what I see Chris did...no troubles taking your guns with you. Except...the price of extra baggage, sign of the times.


----------

